
Thunix Shell Provider and Web Host - hexhaxtron
https://www.thunix.org
======
hexhaxtron
There is another Shell Provider and Web Host in existence and it's without a
doubt one of the best, most powerful, most reliable and stable Shell Provider
and Web Host in the world! It runs OpenSUSE Leap 42.2 64-bit and it has an
Intel i7 Quad Core processor at 4GHz, 64GiB of RAM, 1TiB of SSD, and 6TiB of
HDD. The network connection is 1Gigabit/s of downstream and 1Gigabit/s of
upstream. It has many many things installed and it's free for 30 days. Give it
a try and I'm sure you will love it as much as others do.

